# Update charts before season



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

With all the new sonar chart data being fed into the system by boaters just like yourselves make sure that your charts are up to date and if the chip is expired get an update chip and you can access all the newest and best data available


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Navionics fresh data is a ripoff. 99$ for one year of updates.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Considering the public is uploading sonarlogs and processing data and putting around 20000 new data points in weekly I would say it's a lot better than buying a new chip at $200 yearly. Also if you want the updated data with Lowrance and any other program you are either paying over $100 for a year subscription or your paying a processing fee for your sonarlogs to be turned into a downloadable map... Also with most of those you are locked into an area with the update chip it's nationwide us and Canada and can be deleted and fully reloaded with data for any area.... So when you look at it really your getting all the freshest data in the US for 99 a year... Not too bad.


----------

